# 64 wiper switch wiring



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking for some direction on wiring my wiper switch. My switch has two connectors. The wiper motor has three connectors. 2 close together and one by itself. The 2 top switches have a plug that connects them together that has tree wires coming fom it. The painless wiring harness directions dosn't cover it. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I can send you a picture of mine. There is a wire harness (for 2 speed wipers/washers) that's separate from the main harness. It goes directly from the wiper switch to the wiper motor. The extra harness ties two of the terminals on the wiper motor/washer pump together.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

If yours has a wiper motor with washer that looks like this, the extra harness is what you need to connect the switch to the motor. This harness is not expensive and is available from Ames or Performance Years.


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok great! Thanks for the info and the picture!


----------

